# semi-hollow body guitars



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

im thinkin about buildin one simmilar to an ibanez AS83.....ne suggestions or tips to offer?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thinking the same thing! I was looking at the flamed maple, three ply arched backs from Stew Mac - and thinking of using two, one for the back and one for the face. Doing a single cutaway, with bent maple sides, kerfing, etc.

I think it would be easy, make a maple block for the center portion where the neck would set in, and pickups & bridge.

Check them out at the stew mac site...


----------



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

tahts some pretty snazzy stuff there


----------

